# Batch lens correction at import?



## LudaChris (Jun 21, 2010)

I see some of you discussing LC on export, but is there a way to have LR apply the correction during import and DNG conversion?
Thanks!


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jun 21, 2010)

During Import, yes. Create a preset which includes Lens Corrections and apply it at Import, or set Lightroom's defaults after checking Enable Profile Corrections.


----------



## LudaChris (Jun 21, 2010)

Muchas Gracis!!


----------



## LudaChris (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm sorry but I've never dealt with this before.
Where do I setup this preset?
On the import dialog my only options are to Copy as DNG COPY MOVE and ADD
Where do I go to creaet the preset?

Thanks for your patience


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jun 21, 2010)

Go to the Develop module. Enable lens corrections, then click the + on the Presets panel header. In the dialog box, uncheck all, then check Lens Corrections.

Once the preset is created, you'll be able to select it on Import.


----------



## LudaChris (Jun 21, 2010)

Excellent! Got it. 

Thanks a million. I've been hand checking "enable corrections" for each photo

You're the best!


----------



## LudaChris (Jun 21, 2010)

One last thing, sorry.

Can I apply lens correction and say another preset, like an overall contrast adjustment?

So 2 presets. Looks like it only allows 1 here


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jun 21, 2010)

Nope, that's the problem with presets.

You could create a preset which includes both, or set Lightroom's defaults to have lens corrections enabled.

Here's a Tips & Tricks post on how to do that.


----------



## LudaChris (Jun 21, 2010)

Cool, thank you again.

Huge help


----------



## Francesco Venier (Nov 29, 2010)

[quote author=Mark Sirota link=topic=1'176.msg68964#msg68964 date=1277133'45]


Here's a Tips & Tricks post on how to do that.
[/quote]

Thanks a lot LG, I howe you HOURS of my life.


----------



## eschurr (Dec 11, 2010)

Francesco Venier said:


> [quote author=Mark Sirota link=topic=1'176.msg68964#msg68964 date=1277133'45]
> 
> 
> Here's a Tips & Tricks post on how to do that.




the link to the tips and tricks post is broken because of the forum change.

I am interested in batch lens correction too -- is there any good reason why you would hot do this all the time?  It seems like lens correction would always be a good thing to do.

btw, using the advice above i see how to create the preset, but i don't see how to apply it on import.  I have a created a meta data preset that i apply on import, but i don't see how to apply this lens correction preset (thanks for your help)


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 11, 2010)

Just above the place where you apply the metadata preset is the box for "Develop Settings". Click in there and you will see a great long list of all the standard LR-supplied develop presets, scroll down and at the end you will find all your own develop presets....so if you have created a develop preset to apply lens corrections, select that and it is applied on import.

Why not do it all the time? Performance issues....plenty of evidence that LC and local adjustments can impact performance, if it does the usual advice was to leave LC and/or Local adjustments until the end of the develop work.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Dec 12, 2010)

Right, I leave it until the end.

Also, because distortion correction involves stretching some pixels and squishing others, it affects sharpness.  On shots where it just doesn't matter I'll set distortion correction to zero, even if I still want to correct chromatic aberration and vignetting.


----------



## eschurr (Dec 12, 2010)

TNG said:


> Just above the place where you apply the metadata preset is the box for "Develop Settings". Click in there and you will see a great long list of all the standard LR-supplied develop presets, scroll down and at the end you will find all your own develop presets....so if you have created a develop preset to apply lens corrections, select that and it is applied on import.
> 
> .



got it.  wow, that is long list and a pain to scroll thru.


----------



## eschurr (Dec 12, 2010)

Mark Sirota said:


> Right, I leave it until the end.
> 
> Also, because distortion correction involves stretching some pixels and squishing others, it affects sharpness.  On shots where it just doesn't matter I'll set distortion correction to zero, even if I still want to correct chromatic aberration and vignetting.


 
OK. I guess that means its a manual step, eh?


----------



## edgley (Dec 13, 2010)

The LC performance issue seems to be fixed for LR3.3; tis working at full speed on my machine now so no need to leave it till the end.


----------



## MoreThanWords (Dec 13, 2010)

*Lens Corrections*



edgley said:


> The LC performance issue seems to be fixed for LR3.3; tis working at full speed on my machine now so no need to leave it till the end.


 
That's good news, because I actually think that, along with camera calibration, lens correction should be one of the first steps in the workflow of developing a photograph. Mainly because of vignetting issues: depending on your lens, the vignetting can be quite strong. If you start processing your image without lens corrections, this could lead you to overcompensate on the Exposure or Brightness side in the Basic Panel.


----------



## eschurr (Dec 13, 2010)

then wouldn't the easiest way to do would be to create a preset and apply it during import?  that way all photos would be automatically corrected at the outset.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Dec 13, 2010)

MoreThanWords said:


> That's good news, because I actually think that, along with camera calibration, lens correction should be one of the first steps in the workflow of developing a photograph. Mainly because of vignetting issues: depending on your lens, the vignetting can be quite strong. If you start processing your image without lens corrections, this could lead you to overcompensate on the Exposure or Brightness side in the Basic Panel.


 
Maybe it makes sense to apply profile-based Lens Corrections by default, but zero out the distortion correction.  I suspect that's what causes the lion's share of the performance impact anyway.  (3.3 is better for sure, but it still makes local adjustments and spot removal notably slower.)  Then reset (apply) the distortion correction when working on the final crop.


----------



## eschurr (Dec 14, 2010)

that makes sense to me.  From the little i've used Lens Correction it seems that the basic correction is always worth doing and adjusting the distortion is not always required.

frankly, if applying lens correction is always a good idea i would rather do it during import than while i'm adjusting an individual photo.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Dec 14, 2010)

Eric,

One more reason for not having distortion automatically corrected at import is the fact that you might loose something at the edge of your image which is important for the balance of your image, maybe more so than having a non-distorted photo.

Beat


----------



## eschurr (Dec 14, 2010)

thanks.  when lens correction is applied, does it automatically change the distortion setting based on the lens profile or is that something that the user has to manually adjust?


----------



## Mark Sirota (Dec 14, 2010)

In the Lens Correction panel under the profile-based corrections, there are three sliders where you can vary the amounts of the distortion, chromatic aberration, and vignetting corrections.  By default, all three are at 100%.  I am suggesting setting Distortion to zero on import (via preset or by changing defaults).  In fact, I've already changed my Lightroom defaults to do this.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Dec 14, 2010)

Eric,

If you just do Default correction, LR applies sets distortion-, CA- and vignetting-correction all to 100 (100 is what the profile sees as optimal). But when creating a preset (or a default), you can set the distortion correction to 0 before creating the preset/default.

I personally alway have a hard time understanding the difference between Default and Auto, this post in the U2U forum is the explanation of the Guru regarding this issue.

Beat


----------



## b_gossweiler (Dec 14, 2010)

Sorry Mark, double post 

Beat


----------

